# Feedback request on Hardscape.



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi All,

Going to take my stab at a medium tech planted tank with paintball co2 system. Here is what i got for hardscape so far.
I will also be using 40lb of eco-complete to create the slope in the centre of my 26 gallon bowfront.

Consist of spider wood and ryuoh stone.

Feedback welcome.

Thanks.


----------

